# New Pinerallo website



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

Not only are the 07's posted but the whole web site is revamped. Looks good.


----------



## jomico (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes indeed. did you notice the cycling track on top of their new building? Sweet.


----------



## megatronstein (Sep 5, 2005)

*yesss*

That's good, I hated their old website.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

jomico said:


> Yes indeed. did you notice the cycling track on top of their new building? Sweet.


Too bad it is only an artist's drawing. No building like that exists in Treviso. Perhaps in Taiwan or China?


----------



## jomico (Sep 16, 2006)

Its in the process of being built in Treviso with a track on top. That's why its an artists rendering.


----------



## jomico (Sep 16, 2006)

Its in the process of being built in Treviso with a track on top. That's why its an artists rendering.


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

What is the URL for the 'Pinerallo' web site ?


----------



## megatronstein (Sep 5, 2005)

*hmm*

it's www.pinarello.com

did you even try to look for it?


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

jeffreyg said:


> Not only are the 07's posted but the whole web site is revamped. Looks good.


That website is too slow... be awful if you just had dial-up.


----------



## PhatG (Aug 7, 2006)

Tugboat said:


> That website is too slow... be awful if you just had dial-up.


Dial-up? Pinarello's don't ride well in 3rd world countries..


----------

